# Wheel puller



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

As promised, here's my new wheel puller. It's adjustable for any width, and can be used for S or O scale wheels. It works great on my flyer wheels, but I yet to use it on a repair, only on spare chassis I have lying around. Now to bribe my buddy to make a 4-wheel puller,lol.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Of course, I added the wrong pictures!!!! That's my wheel/axle installer as previously been described.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

flyernut said:


> Of course, I added the wrong pictures!!!! That's my wheel/axle installer as previously been described.



Thanks for clearing that up! I was beginning to doubt myself trying to understand how the wheel and axle installer pulled wheels.:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> Thanks for clearing that up! I was beginning to doubt myself trying to understand how the wheel and axle installer pulled wheels.:laugh::laugh::laugh:


Yep, today I'm having brain farts!! If you re-read the original statement, I say "a 4-wheel puller"!!!!!! Dumb a++!!!.. Someday I'll get my stuff together.:smilie_daumenneg:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

What is a 4 wheel puller?

Maybe it is a wench on the front bumper of a full size truck.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey, 'Nut...

I like the wheel puller. Simple concept, but looks functions.

Question, though ... Did you ever consider a 3-point restraint on the wheel rim, rather than the 2-point that you have? Just curious about point loads on old, brittle wheels.

Thanks!

TJ


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Hey, 'Nut...
> 
> I like the wheel puller. Simple concept, but looks functions.
> 
> ...


Aha, good thought. I've never encountered the dreaded zinc pest in any of Gilbert's wheel rims, unlike my standard gauge stuff.. I have my Dad's original set, including all boxes, track, instructions, and set box from 1927-32 era. It's a #8E with 2 olive green passenger cars, and that engine had the zinc pest in the dual wheels.My Dad was heart-broken when he tried to run it one year under the tree, and put it away. I dug it out of the attic and took it to my local Service Station, "The Train Doctor", in Alton, NY, owned by Don Roder, owner of GarGraves Trackage Corp.. He had it running in no time, and serviced it as well... Back to the puller, if you look on PortLines home page under tools, you'll see a 3-legged puller, a copy of the original...And you'll see the price, $349 bucks..Of course, a 3-legged puller will pull better, but at that cost, I don't need/want one.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Looks a lot like a Timko wheel puller.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks, 'Nut. I suspect your home-build budget was a bit under $349. Nice work!

(Sorry about Dad's brittle wheels. Glad to hear the 'Doctor got 'em running again!)

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have a similar tool, but I cheated and bought it from Frank Timko. This isn't my photo, but I have the exact same set.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Went to Frank Timko site and the puller is out of stock at present time. Hope he makes some more. I will buy one. $24.95. A good tool to have. I need one.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

mopac said:


> Went to Frank Timko site and the puller is out of stock at present time. Hope he makes some more. I will buy one. $24.95. A good tool to have. I need one.


I just talked with Frank Timko and he said that he would make one for $39.99 via email request ([email protected]).


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Thanks, 'Nut. I suspect your home-build budget was a bit under $349. Nice work!
> 
> (Sorry about Dad's brittle wheels. Glad to hear the 'Doctor got 'em running again!)
> 
> TJ


It was made of scrap pieces lying around my buddies shop, zero cost in materials...


----------

